# Creo que es un detector de movimiento por infrarojo



## constantan (Oct 23, 2009)

tengo este par de circuitos, pero no se como conectarlos espero alluda .
el de la izquierda tiene un ic: lm 324n y el de la derecha tiene un no se que codigo lo identifica asi que pongo todo p9552sn
                                       cd40106bcn


----------



## saiwor (Oct 23, 2009)

lo esta verde que son
Led emisor al pareser confirmalos

Debe ser un sensor infrarrojo en modo reflexico o en modo cerrado


----------



## constantan (Oct 24, 2009)

me dijo un amigo que el circuito que esta al lado del led rojo  es detector infrarojo. la sigla que tiene impresa la placa al lado de detector es fd (deve ser foto detector), gracias por la respuesta. 

sigue mi duda, si funcionan poniendose los dos a la par  uno embiardo y otro recibiendo el rebote o funcionan puestos de frente y reaccionan al pasar algo entre ellos (tendria que probarlos).


----------



## electroandres (Oct 24, 2009)

por lo que veo, estas placas lo que hacen es, si no hay obstaculos entre medio de la luz infrarroja emitida por la plaqueta de la derecha, y el receptor (plaqueta de la izq) el rele esta abierto o cerrado dependiendo de su configuracion, en cambio si hay algun obtaculo que quiebre ese az de luz, el rele se pone en posicion contraria.
El cuadrado negro que esta alado del led rojo debe ser un sensor infrarrojo, y los otros encapsulados que marco saiword como desconocidos, sin duda deben ser transistores. uno que manege la frecuencia de los leds y los de la otra plaqueta uno para manejar el rele  y otro ni idea, pero lo pudieron aber usado como un negador o algo por el estilo, desconozco su uso.


----------



## saiwor (Oct 27, 2009)

electroandres dijo:


> por lo que veo, estas placas lo que hacen es, si no hay obstaculos entre medio de la luz infrarroja emitida por la plaqueta de la derecha, y el receptor (plaqueta de la izq) el rele esta abierto o cerrado dependiendo de su configuracion, en cambio si hay algun obtaculo que quiebre ese az de luz, el rele se pone en posicion contraria.
> El cuadrado negro que esta alado del led rojo debe ser un sensor infrarrojo, y los otros encapsulados que marco saiword como desconocidos, sin duda deben ser transistores. uno que manege la frecuencia de los leds y los de la otra plaqueta uno para manejar el rele y otro ni idea, pero lo pudieron aber usado como un negador o algo por el estilo, desconozco su uso.


 
disculpa,,,,.............."saiwor"


----------



## constantan (Oct 30, 2009)

gracias por la informaciónrmaciòn saludos.


----------

